# how many algae eaters needed for tank?



## jason1245 (Aug 10, 2013)

I have a 47 gallon planted tank. I have a Siamese algae eater, pleco, and 3 shrimps. How many algae eaters are good for a tank? Any suggestions of certain ones to add to my current setup? Thanks all!!


----------



## plantedaquastore (Jul 15, 2013)

a true flying fox only eats BBA and it will grow to the size of a roseline shark (4 to 5 inches).
5 to 8 ottos are a great choice they will keep the diatoms from growing and your back glass will stay clean. Let me know if you cant find them locally I can alway ship


----------

